# PipeWire Audio Capture



## Qufy (Jan 23, 2022)

Qufy submitted a new resource:

PipeWire Audio Capture - Experimental PipeWire output, input and application capture



> *Do not use this for production*
> 
> *Experimental* PipeWire audio capturing for OBS Studio
> This plugin adds 3 sources for capturing outputs, inputs and applications using PipeWire
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Qufy (Jan 31, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

0.2.2



> Implemented reconnecting to disconnected targets (from 0.2.0)
> Fixed a bug where different sources connected to the same target would get disconnected (from 0.2.1)
> Fixed a bug where if the targets existed but sources were created afterwards (not for the first time, for example when opening OBS) there would be no connection
> Fixed memory leaks



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Feb 2, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

0.2.3



> Selecting a target that is two or more times in the list connects to the correct one



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Feb 2, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

0.2.4



> Sources targeting default devices properly connect to them when they're created again after the first time



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Feb 17, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

0.2.5



> Fixed crash on PipeWire >= 0.3.46



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Echoa (Feb 18, 2022)

I know you say not to use this for production but this plugin is absolutely amazing. Ive been trying to separate game audio from desktop in my recordings but for some reason if i do it with a loopback and then through obs mixer the audio cuts out and comes back every few seconds. This plugin allows me to simply record the game audio from the game itself flawlessly, and being that im using VKCapture i can avoid conflict with the pipewire window capture till that is fixed.

I genuinely appreciate you for this plugin, its solved the biggest issue ive had no luck with till now.


----------



## Qufy (Jun 26, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

1.0.0



> This is a port of obsproject/obs-studio#6207
> 
> 
> App captures can now capture multiple streams per app
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Jun 28, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

1.0.1



> Revert source IDs to be the same as in versions 0.x.x. You may have to reconfigure some sources, sorry for the inconvenience.
> Fixed crash on source creation



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Jun 30, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

1.0.2



> Fixed some issues when EasyEffects is used
> Only one entry per app is shown in properties



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Jul 6, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

1.0.3



> Fixed app capture not working when the default system sink is using the Pro Audio profile
> Input Capture now lists virtual sources
> Fixed sources rarely not outputting audio



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Jul 15, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

1.0.4



> App captures now filter streams using the app's binary name, you may need to reconfigure some sources
> App captures now allow setting them to target apps not in the selection list (#6)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Sep 11, 2022)

Qufy updated PipeWire Audio Capture with a new update entry:

1.0.5



> Fixed the exclusion setting not being saved
> Fixed app capture not working with Mumble



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

